# Sweating up after hunting



## Millie2013 (2 February 2017)

Hi there, I am looking for some advice about looking after my mare after a days hunting.  When I finish hunting I put on a sweat rug (wool) for travelling home which usually takes 1 - 1.5 hours.  As she is usually dry or nearly dry when I get home I don't wash her I just brush her off with a wisp of hay and feed her and leave her to rest.  But when I check on her again later in the evening I notice that she has started to sweat up only on her flanks.  This could be 3 - 4 hours later and has only happened the past 3 days hunting.  Does this happen to anyone elses hunter or have you any advise as to why it is happening or how to cool her off??  Thanks


----------



## be positive (2 February 2017)

It is fairly common, known as breaking out, I always used to leave a good cooler under the stable rugs on any that tended to do this so they stayed warm yet could regulated the sweaty areas, leaving a thermatex on should reduce the problem, has her coat grown out recently which may be enough to encourage the sweating. 
In the old days we never washed off and did the same as you with the hunters, a few broke out regularly, others never did, some did it on the odd occasion often after an extra hard day but it never seemed to cause an issue long term.


----------



## popsdosh (3 February 2017)

be positive said:



			It is fairly common, known as breaking out, I always used to leave a good cooler under the stable rugs on any that tended to do this so they stayed warm yet could regulated the sweaty areas, leaving a thermatex on should reduce the problem, has her coat grown out recently which may be enough to encourage the sweating. 
In the old days we never washed off and did the same as you with the hunters, a few broke out regularly, others never did, some did it on the odd occasion often after an extra hard day but it never seemed to cause an issue long term.
		
Click to expand...

Back in the good old days with Jute rugs we always left them with a layer of straw under the rug never had any problems . At least 1/2 reading this wont know what a Jute rug is let alone seen one!


----------



## frostyfingers (3 February 2017)

As I read the post I thought "thatching" will solve that!  I have a jute rug and still do this if my horse is sweaty and stressy after hunting and it works a treat.  I also have what I call a string vest which I sometimes put on underneath a rug - both rugs inherited from my mother in law and must be a good 30 years old!


----------



## Millie2013 (3 February 2017)

Hi all thanks for the replies, I will try the thatching tomorrow evening.


----------



## Goldenstar (3 February 2017)

Make sure you have the horse on electrolytes.
Leave the horse in its thermatex .
As soon as the horse starts to sweat take it for a short walk .
Some horses like to have their ears rubbed with a warm towel and for some that's a magic cure and stops them breaking out . 
You learn what works with each horse some just need fed and to be left alone in a wicking rug .
I would not bother with thatching unless you don't have a wicking rug they work much better .
Makes sure the horse is offered water when you get back to the transport and that it has forage for the journey home .


----------



## millitiger (3 February 2017)

We wash with warm shower when home and feed a sloppy feed with plenty of salt (they are fed salt every day anyway but bit more on hunting days).
Always left with thermatex as underrug and make sure warm enough- oddly horses I have seen that break out like this are better kept warmer than not.


----------



## HorsesRule2009 (5 February 2017)

I work with hunters and any of ours that break out like you describe,  we thatch with straw. We don't have jute rugs just stable n breathable turnout rugs. Hope this helps. And happy hunting


----------



## Rowreach (5 February 2017)

I find they tend to break out if they're wearing stable rugs for some reason, and that using a turnout rug seems to prevent it from happening, don't know why. We nearly always had to wash them off as they were filthy with thick clay and trying to brush them the next day was a torture for them.  They then had an old fashioned string vest type cooler on under their normal rugs, and none of them broke out.


----------



## CrazyMare (5 February 2017)

Mine will break out, but I now put her straight out with a thermatex under her turnout rugs. Even if we get back quite later, I'll turn her out just for an hour or so and I find it really helps.


----------

